# Good Wood to Accent Cherry



## Mike102886 (Aug 23, 2012)

I am in the process of building a box out of cherry for my dad. There will be trim around the base and the lid as well as dovetailed keys at the corners. I would like to use an accent wood for these parts as the rest of the box will be solid cherry. Does anyone have any suggestions or photos of projects where they have combined cherry and another wood? Right now I am thinking maple but thought there might be something else out there that looks cooler.
Thanks


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't have any pictures but I always thought cherry and walnut would look good together.
Mike


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

If you want contrast I agree that maple looks great with cherry


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Do a google search of "cherry hardwood box" and you should see "images for cherry hardwood box".

Should give you some ideas.

BTW…I like whats been suggested as well.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh my any figured maple, and my personnel fav is Bird eye Maple.


----------



## WIwoodworker (Apr 10, 2008)

+1 on birdseye maple or curly maple.


----------



## laketrout36 (Nov 7, 2012)

A while back I seen a photo (probably from another lumberjock) of kitchen cabinets made with white quartersawn oak and cherry. The differences/contrast of the two woods was subtle and looked very nice. A number of factors at work there such as grain patterns, finishes, etc… It did appear to be a soothing, calm appearance.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Maple is my preference as well. Remember that the cherry will darken A LOT with time.


----------



## grumpy749 (Nov 22, 2011)

Walnut will contrast nicely with Cherry But as gfadvm pointed out over time the Cherry will darken. As long as the Walnut is heart wood it will look very nice. You can't go wrong with Maple however.


----------



## BArnold (May 20, 2013)

Wenge would be a better choice as a dark contrast wood for cherry. Walnut might be OK, depending on whether it's a really dark specimen. I built several pieces of furniture with cherry as the primary and black walnut as the trim and it still looks good, but it would have been better with wenge. I've used wenge as an accent wood on a claro walnut table and the contrast remains after several years.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I've always thought maple/cheery and walnut/cherry go well together. My first choice is maple/cherry, As cherry darkens with age and the contrast can be stunning.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

This google search on maple and cherry gives lots of good examples.


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

I used Oak with cherry to accent my wine tilts, I liked the end result. Also to consider if you just need a small accent would be ebony.


----------

